# Small Part Fixture



## jbolt (Jan 15, 2017)

I had a small job and one of the items was to turn flats on some set screws. The set screws are 1/4-28 x 3/16". not much to hold onto. I made up a fixture out of a 3/8-16 coupler nut, 3/8-16 screw and some CRS.

One end of the nut was turned to remove the flats. The head of the screw was turned for clearance when in the lathe chuck. I turned and bored a cap out of CRS to press onto the coupler nut. The cap was drilled and tapped for the 1/4-28 thread. The end of the screw was turned to clear the ID of the threaded hole. The screw is used to set the depth of the set screw and to keep it from turning.


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 15, 2017)

Another idea.
Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## jbolt (Jan 16, 2017)

You can just as easily use a single piece of stock, thru drill & tap and use the same size screw for the backup. I didn't have any 1/4-28 screws on hand so I used what I had on hand.


----------



## francist (Jan 16, 2017)

And here I thought you had deliberately used a different pitch to make it less likely to jack the backing screw out. Wonder if it matters?

-frank


----------



## billydragon (Jan 20, 2022)

Good idea. Thanks


----------



## phubbman (Jan 20, 2022)

Nifty work. Thanks for sharing


----------

